

Adobe giving away the whole of Creative Suite 2 for free - jmedwards
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads&pid=4485850

======
MarkNederhoed
Link is legit. It's not working right now because every single online
community is linking to this page.

------
mvelie
3 hours in and the link doesn't work.

------
Executor
I'm very happy that adobe did this! I sure hope photoshop/premiere CS2 is as
good as CS5.

------
denzil_correa
Did anyone even get this? It throws an error for me.

~~~
TezzellEnt
The link should be working now. I'm currently downloading it on an old laptop.

------
BenSS
Remember, CS2 won't run on OSX Lion and above.

